# White Plains NY 2 yo F Golden



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!*

Wow!!

SHE is stunning!!

Did you email the poster to contact the GR Rescues in New York?


*HERE IS THE LINK TO CRAIGSLIST where you can see her:
http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/pet/2401192867.html*


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

To be honest Karen, no I didnt. I think whoever wrote this has the best intentions for her Golden in mind as seen by her commment to interview adopters. Small fee is asked for and I think thats prudent when re-homing on craigslist. If anyone else feels compelled to write her, thats fine, but I dont.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I sure hope someone honorable gives her a forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Thanks-I just emld. her with the Golden Ret. Rescues in New York, just in case she can't find a suitable adopter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. the poster*

I emld. the poster with the Golden Ret. Rescues and here is her reply

Thank you for the info, If I can't find a suitable adopter, I would keep her instead, but thanks anyway.

Yao Lu


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Karen. She is such a gorgeous dog....I hope she finds a wonderful forever home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You might also suggest to her to also contact the breeder she got the dog from. The reputable breeders also put in their contracts they want the dog back if you are unable to keep the dog.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

She's beautiful. Wasn't there someone posting not too long ago from the Albany area that was looking for a golden? Just a thought.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

That poster is interested in a puppy specifically.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmmm..... I think Sawyer would find her to be pretty......


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I think so too!


----------

